# Clutch



## Mr.Storm (Sep 21, 2010)

We had a clutch go with in 20K miles, idk how many exactly are on the car, im too lazy to go down and check. Anyways I know it was too soon regardless. We bought the car new. Is this a normal thing for Gallardos? Because thats not cheap to fix ($10K)  and on that note has anyone had their clutch replaced? what prices have you gotten/seen? 

Thanks


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

congratulations. you are the only person in this forum with an _actual_ gallardo.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

slowhatch said:


> congratulations. you are the only person in this forum with an _actual_ gallardo.


Actually i have one, and a clutch is $5,000 with labor $2,800 for parts. If somebody is charging you $10,000 youre getting ripped off. Is the car e-gear or manual? I put a new clutch in at 4200 miles when I bought the car and now at 22,000 miles it is still fine. All depends on your driving style.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Mr.Storm said:


> We had a clutch go with in 20K miles, idk how many exactly are on the car, im too lazy to go down and check. Anyways I know it was too soon regardless. We bought the car new. Is this a normal thing for Gallardos? Because thats not cheap to fix ($10K)  and on that note has anyone had their clutch replaced? what prices have you gotten/seen?
> 
> Thanks


That's not to out of the ordinary with only 20k on a G. Who quoted you $10k, Lambo of Washington? Your best bet is to do it your self if your able to. Here's a great write up on changing the clutch and general info.

http://www.lamborghini-talk.com/vbforum/f47/diy-clutch-change-transmission-removal-16409/

If your not able to DIY pm me for a list of shops in your area that are independant Lambo service.


----------

